# update. missed orientation was late almost 40 minutes



## pinkycera (Sep 8, 2021)

To make a long story short my sister had an episode , my mom took the car i use to get around and it caused me to be 40-50 minutes late to orientation . I just didn’t show up because I felt like they would be immediately disappointed in me and just not give me the position anymore. What should I do ? Should I call and tell them ? Reschedule? (This is my first job ever)My mind is pretty much racing right now


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 8, 2021)

pinkycera said:


> To make a long story short my sister had an episode , my mom took the car i use to get around and it caused me to be 40-50 minutes late to orientation . I just didn’t show up because I felt like they would be immediately disappointed in me and just not give me the position anymore. What should I do ? Should I call and tell them ? Reschedule? (This is my first job ever)My mind is pretty much racing right now


That was a bad break. Hope your sister is ok. Take a breath and chill for a minute.😁 You're not the first person to miss their orientation. Call them and tell them that you had a family emergency and could not get to your orientation. They will most likely reschedule you for the next orientation, but it may be a while before they have another one, depending on your store and how many people they are hiring. Once you are scheduled, make extra sure your attendance is excellent, especially during your first 90 days. Good luck!


----------



## pinkycera (Sep 8, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> That was a bad break. Hope your sister is ok. Take a breath and chill for a minute.😁 You're not the first person to miss their orientation. Call them and tell them that you had a family emergency and could not get to your orientation. They will most likely reschedule you for the next orientation, but it may be a while before they have another one, depending on your store and how many people they are hiring. Once you are scheduled, make extra sure your attendance is excellent, especially during your first 90 days. Good luck!


thank you so much for the kind words ! would it be HR that I contact for that?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 8, 2021)

Yes, call HR.😁


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 10, 2021)

@Black Sheep 214  you are a better person than me .


----------

